# Motorhome UK Speed Limits



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

So what is the speed limits for motorhomes ??
I thought for units up to 3500kg (mine) it was the same as cars.
However a friend has recently attended a course after being caught for speeding and asked the specific question regarding speed limits for motorhomes he was directed to the following information on the Department of Transport site:

"Whilst a car may travel at up to 60 mph on single carriageways and 70 mph on dual carriageways vans are only allowed to travel up to 50 mph on single carriageway roads and 60 mph on dual carriageway roads"

Exemptions from these lower speed limits

"There is one (small) group of vans which have the same speed limits are cars by virtue of the definitions in Schedule 6 of the Road Traffic Regulation Act of 1984. These are vans that are both derived from a car chassis and also have a maximum laden weight of no more than 2 tonnes. This means that the weight of the vehicle and the payload it is designed to be able to carry when added together do not exceed 2 tonnes. The van design must be a derivative of a car body, it is not sufficient that it looks similar to a particular car"
"Very few vans will meet the criteria to benefit from the same speed limits as a car. Those that do are likely to be similar to a Ford Fiesta van ,Vauxhall Corsa or Renault Clio van in having maximum payloads of around 500kgs so that when combined with the weight of the vehicle unladen (normally around 1.4 tonnes) the maximum laden weight of the whole vehicle will not exceed 2 tonnes.

"What this means is that vans such as the Ford Transit and (and of course the larger panel vans) will not meet the definition of car derived vans set out set out in part IV section 2 of the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984. Therefore these vehicles will be subject to speed limits of 50mph on single carriageways and 60 mph on dual carriageways"

So have I been very lucky not to have been given a ticket.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

A 'Motor Caravan' ( which your motorhome will be if correctly registered ) is *not* a 'van'!...is *not* a 'van'...is *not* a 'van'.

It has the same speed limits as a car. Only if it has a GVW of over 3500kg will the lower limits apply ( and even then I think the actual *unladen* weight becomes relevant but that would need checking ).

So your original understanding was correct and you have been led astray be *experts*,  It seems that the 'expert' in this case didn't know the answer to the question..............

Harvey


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ingram is right, but I can't find the details - it goes on the unladen weight of 3050kg - I have no idea what the "unladen" weight of my van is, though.... :roll:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I also have a little confusion in this respect having never found anything specific for over 7500kg campers.

The limit on a single carraigeway for an HGV (over 7500kg) is 40mph, but is a camper subject to the same limit? I think its reasonable to assume it is, but specific camper limits are available where?!?

A recent post also mentioned a 30kph limit in French villages if you're over 3500kg, but I've never seen any vehicle slow to this extent unless of course there is a lower limit in force. I even bought the Michelin "Code de la Route", but thats for newbie learners only. No use, how do you find out for definite?!

Jason


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ingram said:


> A 'Motor Caravan' ( which your motorhome will be if correctly registered ) is *not* a 'van'!...is *not* a 'van'...is *not* a 'van'.
> 
> It has the same speed limits as a car. Only if it has a GVW of over 3500kg will the lower limits apply ( and even then I think the actual *unladen* weight becomes relevant but that would need checking ).
> 
> ...


Hope this helps - item 1 in the table:
Link <<


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are the details - they are included in Schedule 6 of the Road Traffic Act 1984.

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/RevisedStatutes/Acts/ukpga/1984/cukpga_19840027_en_31#sch7

The law is quite clear that there is a difference between a "goods vehicle" and a "motor caravan".

Special rules only apply for motor caravans if they can carry more than 8 people, or are more than 3.05 tonnes, or as with all other vehicles, if they are pulling a trailer.

If you have a regular motor caravan of a normal weight and length, then it has the normal speed limits for a car, not special speed limits for a goods vehicle.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Ingram is right, but I can't find the details :roll:


Hi

I always quote the Devon & Cornwall Safety Camera Partnership website for these details ...it is nicely presented:-

Vehicle Speed Limits<<

and a PDF version ... in nice big print :lol:

Speed Limits PDF <<


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Ingram is right, but I can't find the details - it goes on the unladen weight of 3050kg - I have no idea what the "unladen" weight of my van is, though.... :roll:


Mike, It is complicated because the unladen weight of a vehicle for the purposes of the RTA has no relationship to the MIRO {Mass In Running Order} as specified by MH converters.

The definition as far as the RTA is concerned is: "Unladen weight defined as the weight of the vehicle or trailer inclusive of the body and all parts necessary to or ordinarily used with the vehicle on the road. Where alternative bodies or parts are used, the heavier is taken. The weight of water and fuel, loose tools and equipment are not included. 
http://www.transportsfriend.org/road/definitions.html

This is different from the MIRO of MH's which includes a 75kg allowance for the driver, 90% fuel, coolant etc.

It is in my opinion unlikely that the RTA unladen weight would be heavier than the MIRO in any specific case but could make for an interesting conversation with a Police Officer or as more likely a Safety Camera Partnership.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

spykal said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Ingram is right, but I can't find the details :roll:
> ...


Hi, off subject i know but can you refresh my memory in how you converted the url to a simple couple of words in your post? many thanks, Ray


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Ingram is right, but I can't find the details - it goes on the unladen weight of 3050kg - I have no idea what the "unladen" weight of my van is, though.... :roll:


Not completely right actually Mike: it seems that the GVW is not relevant as I suggested but *only* the unladen weight.
,,,and grizzlyj, that being the, case if your over 7.5 ton motorhome is registered as a Motor Caravan it would seem that it also comes under the same rule ...... probably ...........

where's our VOSA man Sproket ( or Sprokit? ) when we need him? 

Harvey


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> Hi, off subject i know but can you refresh my memory in how you converted the url to a simple couple of words in your post? many thanks, Ray


Hi Ray

I think the OPs question is well answered now so a little bit of off topic is OK. :wink:

Member Zappy61 has done a set of instructions ..it is a pdf and you will find it downloads by clicking Here << ( Zappys Blog)

and there is a thread posted about it and some other details that need noting posted Here <<

Mike


----------



## corgi (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok thanks to one and all for your replies

I have today spoken to the Dept of Transport/Highways Agency and they have confirmed that:
If the "Unladen" Weight of the Motorhome is over 3050kg then the Max speed limits are 
50 Single lane
60 Dual carriageways

If the unladen is 3050kg or under then its as per a normal car ie.
60/70

Just checked mine and unladen is 3050kg

He did suggest I check my Reg Cert to ensure that its states Motorhome & PLG

Again Thanks 

Trevor


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Maximum Speeds*

Something seems to have gone drastically wrong in that most of the White Sprinter, Transit, Renault drivers I encounter seem to take these suggested limits as the minimum.

I have a nasty habit of accidentally exceeding the limit on occasion whether in car or Van ( I think its a hangup from my Sales career 30k plus MPA) and yet I am still passed by Vans going 15MPH or more faster than me.

Have these guys no fear of the law?

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

corgi said:


> He did suggest I check my Reg Cert to ensure that its states Motorhome & PLG
> 
> Again Thanks
> 
> Trevor


Trevor, PLG or PHGV make not the slightest difference, it is the unladen weight that counts. You can be PHGV but if the unladen weight is below 3050kg then 'car' limits apply. The V5C should say Motor Caravan.

I presume that your 3050kg is the MIRO, as I explained in my previous post the unladen weight should be lower than this because no allowance is made for fuel or the driver etc.
Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Maximum Speeds*



pneumatician said:


> Something seems to have gone drastically wrong in that most of the White Sprinter, Transit, Renault drivers I encounter seem to take these suggested limits as the minimum.
> 
> I have a nasty habit of accidentally exceeding the limit on occasion whether in car or Van ( I think its a hangup from my Sales career 30k plus MPA) and yet I am still passed by Vans going 15MPH or more faster than me.
> 
> ...


basically, no. speed cameras don'd distinguish between vehicles. And they are probably the same ones with mobile phones glued to their ears as they drive at 80mph :roll:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

My V5 says 'BOX VAN'. 

I seem to remember reading on this forum that to get the body type changed you have to have it inspected at your local DVLA office?

But there is a section on the V5 to correct the body type. Can I just fill it in and send it off?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

trevd01 said:


> My V5 says 'BOX VAN'.
> 
> I seem to remember reading on this forum that to get the body type changed you have to have it inspected at your local DVLA office?
> 
> But there is a section on the V5 to correct the body type. Can I just fill it in and send it off?


It was up to the convertor to stipulate that your vehicle is a Motor Caravan at its origional registration as such. If it had previously been registered as a box van then it was up to the converter to amend itafter conversion.

I do not think that DVLA will amend the V5C just on your say so, they may want additional information such as brochures and handbook etc. They may insist on an inspection to ensure it is a Motor Caravan in accordance with the regulations, e.g. cooking and sleeping facilities, which are designed to ensure it is not just a panel van with a matress thrown in it.
http://www.campervanlife.com/building/legal

Ray


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

trevd01 said:


> My V5 says 'BOX VAN'.
> 
> I seem to remember reading on this forum that to get the body type changed you have to have it inspected at your local DVLA office?
> 
> But there is a section on the V5 to correct the body type. Can I just fill it in and send it off?


As rayc's link says you just need to take lots of photos, broad shots and detail shots showing obviously all the things in your van that make it comply to the requirements (see link), number plate included, and send them with the amended V5 and a covering letter saying what your van was, is and what you want and send it off.

Mine went from "tanker" to "motorcaravan" in under three weeks


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Maximum Speeds*



pneumatician said:


> ......I am still passed by Vans going 15MPH or more faster than me.
> 
> Have these guys no fear of the law?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

What law ? In the 1000's of touring miles we've clocked up so far this year, I can probably count on one finger the number of traffic cars I've seen on the motorways.

The deterrent is no longer there 

Plenty of Wombles though :lol:

Ken.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

ingram said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Ingram is right, but I can't find the details - it goes on the unladen weight of 3050kg - I have no idea what the "unladen" weight of my van is, though.... :roll:
> ...


Reading this and wondering why you think I should know :? - you need a Traffic officer - I have nothing to do with speed limits as such - only speed limiters - and they are only required by commercial vehicles 8) .

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

So would it be right to say that 3050kg Unladen weight is the critical factor together with 12metres in overall length?
As I see it if your motorhome is the under 3050kg and under 12metres your limits are the same as cars 70mph motorways and dual carriageways and 60mph single carriageways where national speed limits apply.
If over 3050kg and under 12 meters still 70mph on motorways but now 60mph dual carriageways and 50mph single carriageways where national speed limits apply.
Finally for the big'uns
If over 3050kg and over 12 meters 60mph motorways, 60mph dual carriageways and 50mph single carriageways where national speed limits apply.
How disappointing that on something as important as this the unladen weight is such an illusive figure to obtain. Particularly for the under 12 meter lot which most of us fall into. It can knock 10mph of the dual and single carriageways where national speed limits apply.
Still if the Police Safer Partnership driving course are unsure and giving incorrect advice maybe it is time to send them on a course or two. The rest of us will have to keep taking it easy and enjoying the easy life in the Granny Lane.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

*what MH is over 12 metres?*

I asked the Lincolnshire Highways department the exact same question by email in July 2006 after passing a speed camera that clearly liked our MH as it took a photograph of us, and I was adamant I was not exceed the speed limit, and they replied in email with the following:

Email extract>>>

To answer the question.
We are of the opinion that the vehicle falls into the category the same as a coach.

Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984 Section 86 and Schedule 6.
Passenger vehicle, Motor Caravan or Duel Purpose Vehicle without trailer with an un-laden weight over 3.05 tonnes or adapted to carry more than 8 passengers.
the speed limit for this class of vehicle depends upon the vehicle length.

overall length not exceeding 12 metres
motorway 70mph, Duel carriageway 60mph, other road 50mph

overall length over 12 metres
motorway 60mph, Duel carriageway 60mph, other road 50mph

>>>end email extract

which is exactly what has been stated within the posts so far, however I am interested in knowing what MH is over 12 metres, as the law is in my understanding that the maximum length of a fixed (rigid) unit 39 feet 4 inches or 12 metres?

Vehicle Length; Rigid vehicles = 39'4" (12m); Articulated vehicles = 54' (16.5m) and Vehicle & trailer combinations = 61'6" (18.75m)

Vehicle Height; if over 9'10" (3m) then you must display the height inside your vehicle cab area. Bridges with more than 16'3" (4.95m) safe headroom are I believe not signed.

If I have the above wrong and someone out there can correct me please do, I don't want to be driving under false pretenses…


----------

